# Naruto GNT: EX 2 Wii Official Thread



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2007)

*Naruto EX2*



So it begins and of course they have Sasuke.  More info during TGS next month.


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

WOW info already? i hope they add alot this time..

Sasuke looks good, and Oodama rasengan.
Anyone know what the Kakashi part means? 

thanks for posting this too!


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 19, 2007)

cool i can't wait


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

Is having Sasuke in it a good thing? :amazed


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

Hell yes that cave stage looks sweet
and we all know what Kakashi's new special will be 



> Is having Sasuke in it a good thing?



Sure is


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

What the hell?

Sasuke isn't in EX 1????

.... oh geez..

When does this one coma out, 2011?


----------



## FFLN (Aug 19, 2007)

For Kakashi's thing, they seem to be talking about using seals to increase chakra. I'm guessing it's a mini-in-fight game that has you use the Wii remote & nunchuk to replicate seals in order to increase your chakra bar. That's just my guess though.

*sigh* I still haven't played the first one... and it's sitting in my collection of Wii games.


----------



## Birkin (Aug 19, 2007)

And we probably never will. :amazed


----------



## FFLN (Aug 19, 2007)

Not without getting a JP Wii anyway.


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

Ah ty for the Kakashi part.
Hahaha yeahh. The only way to play these are to wait for the dub ones. But...>_>

I still need Bleach Wii too..


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 19, 2007)

Guess I'll be playing this before you guys again. =P


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2007)

So there is no Wii freeloader yet? I haven't really kept track of the wii since November.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 19, 2007)

there doesn't seem there will ever be a wiiloader, since the the latest firmware updates disables the GC Freeloader
not even modding helps to play all different region games, in particualar Naruto and Hajime no Ippo

well it's about time this is coming out, we're already almost entering the next season


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 19, 2007)

Talk about waaay too early. I hope Sai is in this game, along with Yamato.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 19, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Talk about waaay too early. I hope Sai is in this game, along with Yamato.



they should be


----------



## Seany (Aug 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess I'll be playing this before you guys again. =P



You are forbidden!  






Can't wait for Orochimaru..


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 19, 2007)

lol if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



KN4's


 in this game


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 19, 2007)

You think Accel 2 will have him yet? I mean, the Narutimate series is known to take some more things from the manga than anime.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 19, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You think Accel 2 will have him yet? I mean, the Narutimate series is known to take some more things from the manga than anime.



not only take but also add more than the anime lol
I think both of them will have KN4


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 19, 2007)

With this being shown I look forward to Accel 2 being shown shortly. Playing that on my PS3 will be godly. I don't have a Japanese Wii at all so no way I'll be playing this. Sucks.


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow now I am happy that I ordered a japanese Wii. I hope this game will be much better than the first. But I doubt it...


----------



## Splyte (Aug 19, 2007)

yes wicked. i never bought EX 1 because of lack of ... everything  but this one should have sasori true form oro kabuto yamato and sai. so this one should rock


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Guess I'll be playing this before you guys again. =P


good give us a review when you get it


----------



## nick65 (Aug 20, 2007)

looks kinda cool but come on the visuals on every clash of ninja game is so bad look at the playstations 2 accel or nh3(especially if you comepare the specials in clash of ninja and the ougis in nh3, accel. why cant they do it like that come on its a wii it shoud be better visuals than a ps2. 
really really stupid.
but still im excited for it because of the timeskip sasuke first one in a shippuuden game so far.
know lets hope that it was a good buy for me to buy a ps3 because of the hope i have that a shipuuden game for that will come out. atleast on wiki in the ps3 release calander theres a cyberconnect 2 shippuuden rpg project for the ps3 standing lets hope.
(dont mind spelling im dutch)


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2007)

nick65 said:


> know lets hope that it was a good buy for me to buy a ps3 because of the hope i have that a shipuuden game for that will come out. atleast on wiki in the ps3 release calander theres a cyberconnect 2 shippuuden rpg project for the ps3 standing lets hope.
> (dont mind spelling im dutch)



Welcome to a world where everyone can edit info on wikipeida. There is NO date for any new naruto game by cyberconnect 2 right now. There isnt even ANY info if they even developing one at the moment. I dont know how big they are, but if I am not mistaken they are currently doing 2-3 projects already which are clearly not Naruto.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 20, 2007)

but theyre must be making a ps3 naruto game eventually right... right?

and here it stands on wiki it looks very .. proffesional



you can see it at the letter n in the list at untitled working games

Naruto Shippuden RPG Project → CyberConnect2


----------



## Pein (Aug 20, 2007)

wiki can be edited by ANYONE not trust worthy


----------



## nick65 (Aug 20, 2007)

will theyre ever be a ps3 naruto game then ... sorry for the offtopic sjizzle.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2007)

There will be a PS3 game sooner or later but at the moment there isnt any information about that.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Aug 20, 2007)

Great news, Sasuke looks awesome. Now let's hope Puppet Sasori will be in!


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 20, 2007)

^You mean revealed Sasori? I'm guessing Chiyo will be in this too.

Finally, Sasuke's in it. So.. what is that, a team special animation with the original Team 7? LOL


----------



## FFLN (Aug 20, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> ^You mean revealed Sasori? I'm guessing Chiyo will be in this too.
> 
> Finally, Sasuke's in it. So.. what is that, a team special animation with the original Team 7? LOL



I believe that's Sasuke taking on all three of them.

I do have to agree on the GNT visuals though. They could stand to be ironed out much moreso. I'm actually more enthused about the Naruto game being made for the 360. The graphics in there, from just the screenshots, seem very well done. Being able to walk around and explore the entire village is also a plus.

Anyway, maybe they'll make Naruto's head bigger in this game. In the first one, it looked like his head was a bit too small in comparison to his body.


----------



## Bass (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasuke's here....already. -__-

Oh well, at least we'll be able to see Sasuke's moves in action.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 21, 2007)

The only thing that hints a Shippuden Naruto title on PS3 is the fact that they said Accel was the last of the NH games on PS2 and the fact that Cyberconnect is making a new game for PS3.


----------



## FFLN (Aug 21, 2007)

I see no reason for them to put a game on the PS3 unless they're actually going to take the effort to make it "look good". If it's just the current models that they're using, except brushed up a bit without actually tightening up the models, it would probably not be worth it... to the gamer, anyway. They would most likely just throw in some extra effects for jutsu to make them look brighter and flashier.

Anyway, I'm just looking at those screenshots and thinking that they seriously need to work on more movement for the heads. Hair that moves, faces that scowl, eyes that glare... more details would really help to flesh it out some more. Actually, they could also work on making the clothing more "fluid-like" instead of seeming like they're wearing a stiff and starched up outfit. Also, it would most definitely be possible for the Wii to run those detailed effects, it's just that the designers don't put the time into it or they instead use the time on other aspects of the game. While the GNT games are fun fighting games, they really need more polish to shine.

It was forgivable in GNT 1-4, and it was understandable in GNT EX1, but GNT EX 2?! No... they've had ample time to polish up these models and effects, but they don't ever seem to break out of the somewhat clunky-looking models that they have. By clunky-looking, I mean clunky-looking compared to other games. Yeesh, it even took until 2 new versions before they fixed up the model for Sasuke's alternate Chuunin finals costume. I remember that I would always look at his arms and see the bulge in the model that was from his blue costume's cloth bracers. That was in 2 & 3, and then finally fixed in 4. How long does it take for them to fix something like that? It's not like Sasuke's some throwaway character either.

Anyway... just ranting... while I'm sure that the fighting will be fun for the GNT game, the only good looking Naruto game that I've seen is the one coming out for the 360. I don't know how fun that'll be at the moment, but at the least, it doesn't seem like I'll be complaining about jaggies.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2007)

wow I'm getting a japanese wii.


----------



## Pein (Aug 21, 2007)

i cant find my self to buy a japanese wii im not huge on importing


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I believe that's Sasuke taking on all three of them.
> 
> I do have to agree on the GNT visuals though. They could stand to be ironed out much moreso. I'm actually more enthused about the Naruto game being made for the 360. The graphics in there, from just the screenshots, seem very well done. Being able to walk around and explore the entire village is also a plus.
> 
> Anyway, maybe they'll make Naruto's head bigger in this game. In the first one, it looked like his head was a bit too small in comparison to his body.



hell yeah I wish a fighting Naruto game was like this for 360, Imagine if they used the DOA4 engine I mean GNT gameplay wise it's very similar to DOA with counter and tag mode.

I sure would kill to see Takara Tomy get liscense for DOA4 engine but this is wishful thinking.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 21, 2007)

MS81 said:


> hell yeah I wish a fighting Naruto game was like this for 360, Imagine if they used the DOA4 engine I mean GNT gameplay wise it's very similar to DOA with counter and tag mode.
> 
> I sure would kill to see Takara Tomy get liscense for DOA4 engine but this is wishful thinking.



You just want to see Tsunade and Anko bounce... which is A-Okay in my book.


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I see no reason for them to put a game on the PS3 unless they're actually going to take the effort to make it "look good". If it's just the current models that they're using, except brushed up a bit without actually tightening up the models, it would probably not be worth it... to the gamer, anyway. They would most likely just throw in some extra effects for jutsu to make them look brighter and flashier.



The only good thing I can see coming from Accel 2 on the PS3 is more, orgasmic specials. Plus, Hidan and true Sasori.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 21, 2007)

...Is Accel 2 ACTUALLY going to be for the PS3?


----------



## Pein (Aug 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You just want to see Tsunade and Anko bounce... which is A-Okay in my book.


doa boob physics are hilarious


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> ...Is Accel 2 ACTUALLY going to be for the PS3?



Not confirmed but what else would CyberConnect be making? For the last few years, they've been only releasing .hack and Naruto games.


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 21, 2007)

But there's no point in releasing it for the PS3 if the first Accel game was made for the PS2. Besides, I rather much have it on the PS2 than the..."PSTriple" eugh...


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

I feel the same. T_T

*wants another price drop*


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2007)

Well we will see. I mean when Konoha spirits came out it was said that it should be the last Naruto Ps2 game and some time later Accel came out. So its kinda 50/50 at the moment if the next comes for PS 2 or 3. Since the development of Accel should start at least in the next 3-6 months they have to choose the system pretty soon and the Ps3 is still not doing sooo good. We will see


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2007)

lol why time skip Sasuke making a very small Fireball jutsu eve part 1 sasuke could make a biger one  look like the effects on this game arent that great


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol why time skip Sasuke making a very small Fireball jutsu eve part 1 sasuke could make a biger one  look like the effects on this game arent that great



Probably because of these reasons:

1. Picture is from an early build of the game
2. They're making up moves for Sasuke since he only used any real jutsus in recent chapters and I doubt the game will go that far.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 21, 2007)

this game looks soo cool. i hope they have online so when they bring this to the States we can play online.


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 21, 2007)

this is going to be my last time saying this, but why does everyone always want characters that u know aren't going to make an early appearance?


----------



## destinator (Aug 21, 2007)

Jaga said:


> this game looks soo cool. i hope they have online so when they bring this to the States we can play online.



Damn I totally forgot about that! A at least decent working online mode would be more than awesome. Tough 8ing are still slackers for me and I dont believe we will see something like that...


----------



## FFLN (Aug 21, 2007)

Jaga said:


> this game looks soo cool. i hope they have online so when they bring this to the States we can play online.



If they're not working on fixing jaggies, then they probably aren't working on an on-line play mode either. Besides creating the framework for it, they would also have to have the funds to run dedicated servers to host and match up players. I don't think they're too interested in that either. Just a lot of costs with no benefit to them unless they get some in-game advertisements or something similar.

Maybe I wouldn't be so disenchanted about this game if I had been able to play my copy of GNT EX1 that's still sitting on my shelf and collecting dust... or if there wasn't a better looking Naruto game coming out relatively soon. I mean, come on! They're not even going for life-like models. They're just going for anime-like models. When you compare the quality of the work put into the 360 Naruto game to that of the GNT games, which have had years to improve... the difference is just astounding. Just who the heck do they have working on these Naruto games? If it's the engine that's limiting them, well, get a freaking new one!

*sigh* GNT has good and fun gameplay, but they've got to improve the graphics significantly at some point.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 21, 2007)

destinator said:


> Damn I totally forgot about that! A at least decent working online mode would be more than awesome. Tough 8ing are still slackers for me and I dont believe we will see something like that...



aw... hopefully thats not true this time and they won't be lazy.

imagine a tournament full of Naruto Forums members... 1 on 1 with the rest of us as spectator. the amount of sweetness possible for a naruto game is infinite. if only they'd use the license correctly....!!


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> You just want to see Tsunade and Anko bounce... which is A-Okay in my book.



you know it you lil shit you.


----------



## Bass (Aug 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> When you compare the quality of the work put into the 360 Naruto game to that of the GNT games, which have had years to improve... the difference is just astounding. Just who the heck do they have working on these Naruto games? If it's the engine that's limiting them, well, get a freaking new one!



Ubisoft > CyberConnect2 > 8ing ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 21, 2007)

I see no one loves Takara, don't blame them. lol They aren't really the best at games.


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> Ubisoft > CyberConnect2 > 8ing ?



Hehe I think you cant compare Ubisoft and CC2 yet because the 360 game still has to prove for me that its any fun. And well I really like the level design which looks super awesome due to the hardware of the 360 but the fighting system still looks meh to me .


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You think Accel 2 will have him yet? I mean, the Narutimate series is known to take some more things from the manga than anime.


actually in accel they look like they came from the anime than the manga


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2007)

BTW

Information from the Scan. Credits KiddDaBeauty & Kohn!


> - 30 characters
> - "Danger Zones", things that hurt you on the stage such as spikes on the cliff walls and stuff. Seems they're adding yet another device from Dead or Alive  It's promised to "deal massive damage".... I wonder if there'll be giant enemy crabs? xP
> - There's some new seal making mechanism, where it's shown that Kakashi gives off a green light. The scans don't explain what this light is though, they're just saying "what could this possibly be!?".
> - Sasuke's in (duh)
> - Polishing of old characters, we're told that we "really should check the new GNT out". Also, all old characters are kept in the game (how surprising? XD).


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll be really disappointed if this game has the ever occasional junky framerate issues like GNT:EX 1.  That really kept me from enjoying the game.


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> Hehe I think you cant compare Ubisoft and CC2 yet because the 360 game still has to prove for me that its any fun. And well I really like the level design which looks super awesome due to the hardware of the 360 but the fighting system still looks meh to me .



If the 360 game has Dosu, Kin, and Zaku.....it will be TRULY SUPERIOR.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2007)

well wend this game someday get released in the US i hope they skip EX1


----------



## MS81 (Aug 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Maybe I wouldn't be so disenchanted about this game if I had been able to play my copy of GNT EX1 that's still sitting on my shelf and collecting dust... or if there wasn't a better looking Naruto game coming out relatively soon. I mean, come on! They're not even going for life-like models. They're just going for anime-like models. When you compare the quality of the work put into the 360 Naruto game to that of the GNT games, which have had years to improve... the difference is just astounding. Just who the heck do they have working on these Naruto games? If it's the engine that's limiting them, well, get a freaking new one!



yeah I wished they had the old DOA ultimate engine.


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> If the 360 game has Dosu, Kin, and Zaku.....it will be TRULY SUPERIOR.



Where are you from <.<? I dont hope from america because seriously I cant understand why so many dub watchers love them that much :s they are so minor ... bah I already hate them xD


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 22, 2007)

It's not just people who watch the dub. A lot of fans wish for the Sound team since way back then. They may be minor but they seem like fun to play with. I mean, I rather have Zaku as a playable character than an Iruka clone.


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> Where are you from <.<? I dont hope from america because seriously I cant understand why so many dub watchers love them that much :s they are so minor ... bah I already hate them xD



America lol. 

Exactly. Minor characters that were awesome in there own way...heck, they were better than Hanabi or Konohamaru.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> America lol.
> 
> Exactly. Minor characters that were awesome in there own way...heck, they were better than *Hanabi* or Konohamaru.



no              .


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> America lol.
> 
> Exactly. Minor characters that were awesome in there own way...heck, they were better than Hanabi or Konohamaru.



Ehm never knew Hanabi and Konohamaru where in the GNT series 

And well we will never see them in a game DD


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> no              .



You only like her because of the loli-factor.



destinator said:


> Ehm never knew Hanabi and Konohamaru where in the GNT series



You bought up the 360 game and I mentioned the PS2 game. 



> And well we will never see them in a game DD



We'll see.


----------



## PradaBrada (Aug 22, 2007)

Bass said:


> You only like her because of the loli-factor.





Hanabi > Hinata > Zaku/Kin/Dosu >= Sasuke


----------



## Bass (Aug 22, 2007)

PradaBrada said:


> Hanabi > Hinata > Zaku/Kin/Dosu >= Sasuke



But everybody > Sasuke


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2007)

> If the 360 game has Dosu, Kin, and Zaku.....it will be TRULY SUPERIOR.


 If it does, and has a good fighting engine, I may have to go to Wal mart and punch a baby. 

Half of the thumbnails look pretty good.

Now, I'm hoping that Narutimate hero Accel 2 will be on PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

Konohamaru will be in the 360 version probably not playable.


----------



## destinator (Aug 24, 2007)

New Scan - Jump 39 - True Form Sasori

Enjoy 



And thanks to Asakura for scanning this for me


----------



## QBnoYouko (Aug 24, 2007)

destinator said:


> New Scan - Jump 39 - True Form Sasori
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Nice, so we can make use of Sandaime Kazekage.  I wonder if there are more puppets.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, kind of obvious True Form Sasori was going to be in it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoping Kakuzu and Hidan will be in but low chances.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Kakuzu and Hidan will be in but low chances.



Not so much, but hope away. =P  The GNT series usually is consistent with the current anime at the time of release.  If anything, Sai and Oro should show up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2007)

Bass said:


> If the 360 game has Dosu, Kin, and Zaku.....it will be TRULY SUPERIOR.


yeah and Oboro too would be cool to his team mates could be his special


----------



## nick65 (Aug 25, 2007)

well atleast choji will in kakashi wil have mangekiyou and maybe kakuzu and hidan lets hope


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 25, 2007)

dang it man, they could've at least gave him the his cloak and as a transformation (even though it would just be removing his cloak) his puppet form so then he could do the 100 puppets.  but i bet that's not even gonna be in this knowing 8ing.  dang it man they always do this.  whatever happened to detail  

i hope in the future they consider having a game where one character has all there forms in one.


----------



## destinator (Aug 25, 2007)

Btw it looks like thats his special, its not looking like a usual gameplay fighting scene. So everything is still open .


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 25, 2007)

^^maybe your right, but like i said, knowing 8ing always keeping things balanced he probably will only have attacks and specials with the 3rd Kazekage, i'll be shocked if they have him fighting with his own body, let alone using the 100 puppets.

they just better not skimp on Chiyo that's all i have to say

also, i don't expect him to have the 100 puppets throughout the fight.  just at least have them in a special.  that would be an easy 100hit combo


----------



## Haxxz (Aug 25, 2007)

Yay sasori!!!


----------



## nick65 (Aug 25, 2007)

really weird by the way that he controls the sandaime in his own puppet body without the clock on:s
but it kinda seems their is a soprt of storymode now (dotn know if that was in previous gnt games to) 
because of the screen where you see anruto looking at the iron sand or maybe thats a special


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Aug 25, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> ^^maybe your right, but like i said, knowing 8ing always keeping things balanced he probably will only have attacks and specials with the 3rd Kazekage, i'll be shocked if they have him fighting with his own body, let alone using the 100 puppets.
> 
> they just better not skimp on Chiyo that's all i have to say
> 
> also, i don't expect him to have the 100 puppets throughout the fight.  just at least have them in a special.  that would be an easy 100hit combo



If he plays similar to how Kankuro plays then he should have attacks with his body and the third. Love Satetsu Kaihou, but praying for hundred puppet special though.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2007)

well if you guys can see that Kakashi will have MS in it.

I wonder if the Sharingan team(Kakashi,Itachi,Sasuke) Special will be diff?


----------



## nick65 (Aug 26, 2007)

kankuro plays really weird i think thats really stupid in gnt gaara fights with hands and feet and so kankuro does. but that really inst shown in the anime/manga i hope it wont be the same for sasori but it probably will this is btw me nr.1 irritating point in this game, for the ultimate ninja series it was in the first and second title that chakra was yellow for example nejis kaiten/rotation


----------



## thesh00ter (Aug 26, 2007)

^^u know it will.  i think they call themselves keeping the game from being to cheap rather than realistic.

sometimes i wonder if they even watch the show


----------



## Boocock (Aug 26, 2007)

This game will probably be terrible. The game will remain based on the Wiimote and thus keep the same blockstun issues, in all likelihood. Even if they fix the tech roll bugs, the  lack of Kawarimi'ing when your back is on the ground, the fact that 4 player practically doesn't work, and back turned unblockables, the game will be terrible because of the blockstun issues and the GNT community will be dead.

If all of these issues are fixed, well, then it could be a good game. That would depend on the balance of the game. Then again, GNT4 became a one character game (One Tail Kyuubi Naruto) and was still very popular.


----------



## Xenothium (Aug 27, 2007)

This game is gonna be awesome like all the other games.


----------



## destinator (Aug 28, 2007)

New scan!

Credits to HollowPinky for finding it!

Nothing really new (at least picture wise^^).


----------



## ryne11 (Aug 28, 2007)

Boocock said:


> This game will probably be terrible. The game will remain based on the Wiimote and thus keep the same blockstun issues, in all likelihood. Even if they fix the tech roll bugs, the  lack of Kawarimi'ing when your back is on the ground, the fact that 4 player practically doesn't work, and back turned unblockables, the game will be terrible because of the blockstun issues and the GNT community will be dead.
> 
> If all of these issues are fixed, well, then it could be a good game. That would depend on the balance of the game. Then again, GNT4 became a one character game (One Tail Kyuubi Naruto) and was still very popular.




Clash of Ninja Revolution is fixing most of those problems in America, so EX 2 should be as well


----------



## Boocock (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually, video evidence shows that CoNRev has only fixed the 4-player problem. Blockstun issues seem to be the same from Naruto backing out of Sasuke's string in the original vid. OTG issues seem the same with Sakura's AAA connecting on Gaara on the ground in a vid and Sasuke d.A'ing Naruto out of a tech roll.

So yeah, you were saying? 4-player may enhance the experience since it will actually work, but uh, that doesn't fix all the other problems.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 12, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> You think Accel 2 will have him yet? I mean, the Narutimate series is known to take some more things from the manga than anime.



narutimate accel is for slow people.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 13, 2007)

they need to put minato in a gnt game. and fix the god damn problems that ex1 had.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 13, 2007)

who's minato....and where's the f'ing freeloader..

duh, just remembered who minato is...


----------



## TheWon (Sep 14, 2007)

*New Scans*

New Scans:
Link removed
Confirming Sai, Kabuto and Orochimaru


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

Okay new scan  thanks to Kylara again


----------



## TheWon (Sep 14, 2007)

"Looks Above the last post."
Man I never get any credit for finding anything on here.

I'm glad to see they are trying to fix the mistake of the last game with just having limit characters.


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2007)

Seeing that Oro still has his old move its a really alerting sign for me...


----------



## TheWon (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya some old characters might get the half assed treatment. I hope not, but Tomy is known for that.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2007)

Hm, Sai and Yamato look pretty well done. Of course, it's still looks pretty jaggedy when in motion.

I guess that's a good way of doing Kakashi's Mangekyou too. We wouldn't really be able to tell otherwise since it would probably not look too good if they zoomed all the way in on Kakashi's eye.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2007)

destinator said:


> Seeing that Oro still has his old move its a really alerting sign for me...



and Kabuto has his old jutsu as well.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 14, 2007)

^^i mean, what the heck man.  they must not really care about sales let alone what the fans think.  i mean geez, 8ing is almost out of respect from me.  they're almost there with Kanye West


----------



## Boocock (Sep 14, 2007)

At least the American developers have cared about fixing the Japanese makers mistakes.

I just care about the feel of the game and balance mostly, but it doesn't matter since the WiiLoader won't be coming out anytime ever.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 15, 2007)

Well any freeloader for the Wii wouldn't matter unless you don't plan on updating your firmware anyway.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Sep 15, 2007)

Hm, looking forward to this game, luckily it's still quite a time until it's release.


----------



## Boocock (Sep 15, 2007)

QBnoYouкo said:


> Well any freeloader for the Wii wouldn't matter unless you don't plan on updating your firmware anyway.


Hence why it won't be coming out anytime ever.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 15, 2007)

Yeah. I'm not going to get this game this time unless I get a JP Wii... or unless it comes with a really cool pre-order bonus. The Wii Remote holster was okay, but the Pakkun bag was better.


----------



## destinator (Sep 19, 2007)

New scans from vjump, found by NL MegaMika



Enjoy ^^


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 19, 2007)

^ Sweet, thanks


----------



## vifd?c?s (Sep 20, 2007)

pretty cool thx destinator : ) I uploaded youtube...

Hare Hare Yukai this Awesome!!


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2007)

TorugaSama said:


> pretty cool thx destinator : ) I uploaded youtube...
> 
> Hare Hare Yukai this Awesome!!



You should at least give credit to the one who recorded it if you upload someone elses work to youtube


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Sep 21, 2007)

Another new vid guys 
I'm so gettin this game!


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2007)

wow I guess this game is coming along well.


----------



## destinator (Sep 21, 2007)

new scan on jeux france


----------



## Splyte (Sep 21, 2007)

OTL jiraiya and tsunade have the same specials again


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 21, 2007)

Well I suppose it can't be helped since they really haven't shown anything new in the anime/manga. They could always give Jiraiya a Rasengan. *shrug*

I hope Shizune is in this. She never got to be in the GNT series, did she?


----------



## Splyte (Sep 22, 2007)

no she never did. thats eighting/tomy for you. put just the minimum in just to make it work. hopfully they fix the crap from EX but it looks like 30 characters means for only really jiraiya oro and tsunade being completely the same. my best guess for the last 8 up to the end of the grass spy arc would be

chiyo
shikamaru
chouji
ino
kiba
hinata
shino
4 tails kyuubi

even though team 8 hasnt even done anything in the current manga either ;_; they could just make something up i hope or laze out and give them their pretimeskip specials. here is hoping for garouga


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2007)

tower another video from tgs


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 22, 2007)

ok imma need them to know how to play if they're gonna make a vid.  sec, why are they pickin' old characters, we still haven't seen Yamato in action.

with the execption of the Odama rasengan and Sasuke's sword, nothing new.

i swear man, i'm gonna cry if Part 3 is just another rehash with new characters.  they've GOTTA revamp the fighting system so they can have more moves.

it's so generic.  how can you make a game based off of a series that doesn't even have 50% of the same content (slight exaggeration) of the actual series.  everything down to the sound effects.  i guess Cyberconnect has more rights then 8ing.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 22, 2007)

thesh00ter said:


> ok imma need them to know how to play if they're gonna make a vid.  sec, why are they pickin' old characters, we still haven't seen Yamato in action.
> 
> with the execption of the Odama rasengan and Sasuke's sword, nothing new.
> 
> ...



i think its fine the way it is. they just need to bring back the ground knj, and have more characters.


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2007)

8ing is just known for slacking on Naruto games. I mean I seriously thought about preordering but when I saw that 4 "new" characters had their old specials I completely refused to pay anything for this game. Maybe later as a used copy for 1/2 of the price...


----------



## FFLN (Sep 22, 2007)

And there is still no Butterfly Chouji or Garouga Kiba & Akamaru... or Drunken Fist Lee. The makers of the DBZ games would definitely do a much better job if they worked on Naruto games.


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 22, 2007)

^^my thoughts exactly


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> And there is still no Butterfly Chouji or Garouga Kiba & Akamaru... or Drunken Fist Lee. The makers of the DBZ games would definitely do a much better job if they worked on Naruto games.


I agree on that wholeheartedly. Dimps or Spike would handle it better. There's just so much to complain to 8ing on how they handle the GNT games.


----------



## destinator (Sep 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> And there is still no Butterfly Chouji or Garouga Kiba & Akamaru... or Drunken Fist Lee. The makers of the DBZ games would definitely do a much better job if they worked on Naruto games.



Seriously sometimes I think the developers behind Accel are also at least somewhat Naruto fans and the eithing guys are just people making a game...

I mean just look at the engine...I know the Wii isnt a powerhorse but I am sure they could tune up the engine a lot, and I dont even want to talk about content and the gameplay...


----------



## Splyte (Sep 22, 2007)

do you guys remember when GNT4 was just released? and there was that one guy who got his first and we were all so excited about it. then i asked 'so check kiba, does he have garouga?' while others were asking for other peoples new specials. and then he was like 'no everyone is the same'.

I WAS SO PISSED OFF. like even garouga is shown twice in the opening video. not to mention non curse seal sound 5 was on the goddamn cover of the game.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 23, 2007)

Ketsuban said:


> do you guys remember when GNT4 was just released? and there was that one guy who got his first and we were all so excited about it. then i asked 'so check kiba, does he have garouga?' while others were asking for other peoples new specials. and then he was like 'no everyone is the same'.
> 
> I WAS SO PISSED OFF. like even garouga is shown twice in the opening video. not to mention non curse seal sound 5 was on the goddamn cover of the game.



Exactly. GNT was a good series since it seemed to always add more stuff and improved on previous characters that showed new moves and power-ups, but when GNT4 came out... it was just disappointing. It had some cool stuff, like Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 Sasuke, but it did nothing for the characters that should have gotten an improvement as well. And Gaara... I'm trying to remember if he got anything cooler, but I think it was still Sabaku Sousou and the Shukaku arm. A lot of people wanted him to have Sabaku Taisou or some of his other uber attacks. Temari didn't have a new special with her summon. Kankurou still had just one freaking puppet. After a year of development... the game had barely progressed. They had a few new characters, a few new stages, a few more game modes, but very few improvements or changes to the existing characters. The most notable change was probably Naruto being able to make a usable Kage Bunshin after 3 previous installments. Really, after a whole year, they only produced about... 15% more material. It's like an expansion set except it's sold at full price.

DBZ BT3 was originally not going to be on my 'to buy' list, but when I heard that it would have on-line play, I added it to my list. Before that mode was announced, I knew that it would just have the same characters with a relatively few more added in. Just having a few more filler side characters would not have been a big draw point for me, but the on-line play was. Now with GNT4, I think the main reason fans wanted to get the game was because they wanted to use the cool new moves and power-ups for some old favorites. They didn't really care about that three-man battle mode. Heck, they didn't make more 'special' team specials for various combinations. It was only around 6-8 and then they sat back and said they were done. WTF?!?

Anyway, I'll stop myself from ranting more about 8ing. I'll just wait until DS gets this game and tells us about it. I don't plan on getting a JP Wii at any time soon, and I'm not going to get one just to play a possibly poorly made game. Although, I might get one for the One Piece game. That one doesn't seem poorly made. They seem to be putting a lot of time into it. I'll probably hold off on the Wii GNT Naruto game for the U.S. too. If it's just the JP version of EX without the timeskip characters, then I don't really care to get it.


----------



## Splyte (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah i totally forgot about that. i mean it was fine with that up till gekitou 3 since noone needed an upgrade on supers but with 4 id had all the character just like non improved old ones. kiba chouji gaara kankurou temari shika all needed new super but we were failed. i was just thinking. wow thanks for putting anko iruka mizuki karasu and akamaru into your games but not taking time to improve the deserving

its like releasing a sequel to a dbz game about the cell saga and having cell but not having a super saiyan form for goku..

on the other hand im happy to see what they are doing (for the most part with EX2) as they basically were forced into giving everyone new supers. and even naruto is getting oodama rasengan and kakashi has mangekyou as seen in the tgs trailer video and this new jutsu chakra recovery/supers looks promising, also looks like the multiplayer issues were fixed and 30 characters looks promising. thank god the timeskip forced them to work on new movesets and supers (aside sannin and kabuto), could you imagine if they just skinned the old characters with shippuden costumes and kept everything?

Crushed against a wall with enough force to leave a large indent.

contradicting post? yes. but its how i feel about the series and how i see EX2 in its development


----------



## thesh00ter (Sep 23, 2007)

^^yeah it's almost like they're saving money or something.  i hate Naruto's model.  how u gonna make him smile with an angry look on his face.  man, like i said i'm hoping more and more that the 3rd one has at least a new fighting system.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 24, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Exactly. GNT was a good series since it seemed to always add more stuff and improved on previous characters that showed new moves and power-ups, but when GNT4 came out... it was just disappointing. It had some cool stuff, like Kyuubi Naruto and CS2 Sasuke, but it did nothing for the characters that should have gotten an improvement as well. And Gaara... I'm trying to remember if he got anything cooler, but I think it was still Sabaku Sousou and the Shukaku arm. A lot of people wanted him to have Sabaku Taisou or some of his other uber attacks. Temari didn't have a new special with her summon. Kankurou still had just one freaking puppet. After a year of development... the game had barely progressed. They had a few new characters, a few new stages, a few more game modes, but very few improvements or changes to the existing characters. The most notable change was probably Naruto being able to make a usable Kage Bunshin after 3 previous installments. Really, after a whole year, they only produced about... 15% more material. It's like an expansion set except it's sold at full price.
> 
> DBZ BT3 was originally not going to be on my 'to buy' list, but when I heard that it would have on-line play, I added it to my list. Before that mode was announced, I knew that it would just have the same characters with a relatively few more added in. Just having a few more filler side characters would not have been a big draw point for me, but the on-line play was. Now with GNT4, I think the main reason fans wanted to get the game was because they wanted to use the cool new moves and power-ups for some old favorites. They didn't really care about that three-man battle mode. Heck, they didn't make more 'special' team specials for various combinations. It was only around 6-8 and then they sat back and said they were done. WTF?!?
> 
> Anyway, I'll stop myself from ranting more about 8ing. I'll just wait until DS gets this game and tells us about it. I don't plan on getting a JP Wii at any time soon, and I'm not going to get one just to play a possibly poorly made game. Although, I might get one for the One Piece game. That one doesn't seem poorly made. They seem to be putting a lot of time into it. I'll probably hold off on the Wii GNT Naruto game for the U.S. too. If it's just the JP version of EX without the timeskip characters, then I don't really care to get it.



i think gnt4 made every other gnt game useless. the +30 characters, the y cancelling, the Lknj, and the running sidestep made it a really good tournament-oriented game. its also good because the controls are easy, where it takes complicated slamming of buttons in order to do something like going super saiyan (it can't just be as easy as back+X?).


----------



## Splyte (Sep 24, 2007)

we really are refering to the poor 'fanservice' we know that its not what should be the entire focus on an anime game but to just ignore these updates on characters really takes away from the fun factor if you are just playing as the same characters with the same moves and combos over and over again


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> i think gnt4 made every other gnt game useless. the +30 characters, the y cancelling, the Lknj, and the running sidestep made it a really good tournament-oriented game. its also good because the controls are easy, where it takes complicated slamming of buttons in order to do something like going super saiyan (it can't just be as easy as back+X?).



Yeah, what Ketsuban said. The system is fun, but we just wanted some new aesthetic stuff. GNT has/had the potential to be an awesome series, but it just seemed like they were slacking in many departments. Either that or overworked, uninterested, underpaid, or they are not employing the greatest crop of talent. It could also be a combination of all of that.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 24, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, what Ketsuban said. The system is fun, but we just wanted some new aesthetic stuff. GNT has/had the potential to be an awesome series, but it just seemed like they were slacking in many departments. Either that or overworked, uninterested, underpaid, or they are not employing the greatest crop of talent. It could also be a combination of all of that.





Ketsuban said:


> we really are refering to the poor 'fanservice' we know that its not what should be the entire focus on an anime game but to just ignore these updates on characters really takes away from the fun factor if you are just playing as the same characters with the same moves and combos over and over again



yeah, its kind of odd about them ignoring what people want, and when they do give it to you, its not as great as you wanted it to be (temari's weasel, that couldn't be a super?). they need to give the characters a customization option, so that you can use supers from past games, and stuff like that. i think that bandai/namco is just more experienced than 8ing, so that could another thing.


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I'll be damned! A whole month went by without me knowing of the existence of this game :S

Seems we have Kabuto, Sai, Sasuke, Sasori, Yamato, Orochimaru, Tsunade and Jiraiya. Plus a few more.

I noticed about 5 levels in the videos too. The world bridge, Orochimaru's lair, Akatsuki cave, where Sai was first fought, and some sort of crystal cave level.

If there's just one thing that really irk's me about what I've seen so far... it's that Sasori won't be fighting in real time with his puppet. I hope that if Chiyo is in, that she will either have a fighting style like Kankurou, using 2 puppets at once, the Mum and Dad puppets of course... OR... she will fight much like Tayuya... and many of her different attacks were summons that came from random angles, and each one was a different puppet that she used at the end of the Sasori fight. Her super could be the move she used to finish Sasori... or even that tiger head thing.

But yeah, those are just some ideas. If Sasori had his puppet I'd be stoked!

I didn't get the first EX game, only had GNT 3 and 4. But I can hold out if it means saving a few hundred dollars on a whole new Wii... looks like I'll wait until this game is developed for US/PAL. And I it sure would be sweet if the developers kept all the PRE-Timeskip characters in the roster... even if it's just the sound 5 + haku/zabuza.


----------



## Davit (Sep 24, 2007)

lookz like the rest of the rookies are in it, as well as hidan and kakuzu, well me i think that's who the 7 shadows are


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2007)

7 shadows? Well... one could be Tobi, another Zetsu, there could also be a Kazekage puppet, also some of those shadows could be Chiyo's puppets, oh, and there's still Akamaru, who may not be that cheap anymore, and then... Danzou? It would be quite sad if a large percentage of the unlockable characters turned out to just be puppets.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2007)

FFLN said:


> 7 shadows? Well... one could be Tobi, another Zetsu, there could also be a Kazekage puppet, also some of those shadows could be Chiyo's puppets, oh, and there's still Akamaru, who may not be that cheap anymore, and then... Danzou? It would be quite sad if a large percentage of the unlockable characters turned out to just be puppets.



we know that Chouji,Shika,Ino are in it since there 1st meeting with Sai.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 24, 2007)

FFLN said:


> 7 shadows? Well... one could be Tobi, another Zetsu, there could also be a Kazekage puppet, also some of those shadows could be Chiyo's puppets, oh, and there's still Akamaru, who may not be that cheap anymore, and then... Danzou? It would be quite sad if a large percentage of the unlockable characters turned out to just be puppets.



the thing about zetsu is that he never really does much but walk around. iruka actually was involved in a fight, so i guess thats all you need for gnt. so, if zetsu gets in there, we'll have to see him run or fight, so tobi would have a better chance of getting in there because of the running part.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 24, 2007)

His Running no jutsu would be the uber pwnage.

They could just have Zetsu eating or doing something like that.


----------



## destinator (Sep 25, 2007)

Another new little video:
Because I can never get the yotube code thingy to work...


----------



## The Captain (Sep 26, 2007)

If only they made 3 Sasori's for this.

Hiruko
Sasori + 3rd Kazekage
True Sasori


----------



## Boocock (Sep 29, 2007)

This game looks like 4-player lag may have been fixed, but there are still issues with blockstun and OTG. Thus, the game is no where near worth the price of a Japanese Wii and the game.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Sep 29, 2007)

Boocock said:


> This game looks like 4-player lag may have been fixed, but there are still issues with blockstun and OTG. Thus, the game is no where near worth the price of a Japanese Wii and the game.



yeah, im just gonna wait for it to come to america. sasuke doesn't look like he's as agile as he was in the original gnt games. the phoenix flower for his jumping shank...i don't like that. they need to keep his BBBB string, with the safeness, and the juggle.


----------



## Pein (Sep 30, 2007)

The Captain said:


> If only they made 3 Sasori's for this.
> 
> Hiruko
> Sasori + 3rd Kazekage
> True Sasori



Oh man that would be great iron sand would be cool to play with.


----------



## Boocock (Oct 1, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> they need to keep his BBBB string, with the safeness, and the juggle.


Liked the juggle, though it wasn't really a safe combo to throw out on block. Easy to sidestep that 4th B and throw them during the recovery. Multiple characters could easily punish it with moves.


----------



## destinator (Oct 2, 2007)

When I played GNT EX today for the first time there was one thing I never wanted to see in a GNT game again...!

Link removed


----------



## thesh00ter (Oct 2, 2007)

The Captain said:


> If only they made 3 Sasori's for this.
> 
> Hiruko
> Sasori + 3rd Kazekage
> True Sasori



how about one character with 2 transformations?  that would be more like anime


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2007)

damn I gotta get a Japanese Wii now.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

man destinator in your screen with tenten look at that shadow man uglyy


----------



## destinator (Oct 3, 2007)

nick65 said:


> man destinator in your screen with tenten look at that shadow man uglyy



Yes thats what the picture for. And thats probably what I gonna check first when I get GNT EX 2, if they didnt fix that = Ex 2 epic fail ... !


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2007)

this comes out in Nov?


----------



## destinator (Oct 3, 2007)

yes end of november


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2007)

kewl I can do a fundraiser for an (Jap)Wii.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> When I played GNT EX today for the first time there was one thing I never wanted to see in a GNT game again...!
> 
> Link removed



Even the shadows in Clash of Ninja Revolution look better than that


----------



## destinator (Oct 3, 2007)

ryne11 said:


> Even the shadows in Clash of Ninja Revolution look better than that



Well thats good to hear, because Rev uses the same engine as Ex did just with tweaks and fixes. Which means that should be worked out in EX 2.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 3, 2007)

destinator said:


> When I played GNT EX today for the first time there was one thing I never wanted to see in a GNT game again...!
> 
> Here


WTF, indeed. Oh, come on, 8ing...


----------



## Eron (Oct 3, 2007)

is the game suck? woah i didn't know it coz i don't have a wii yet


----------



## Davit (Oct 4, 2007)

omfg...complaining bout a shadow, that doesn't even affect the game whatsoever..it's a fucking shadow!!! only fucking retards, with not fucking life whatsoever looks for shit like that and complains...as far as im concerned i wasn't looking foward to this game for better a improvement on the shadows...i could care fricken less...
and don't neg rep cause it's true, and i'm stating my opinion


----------



## destinator (Oct 4, 2007)

If you would have played the game you would know that 8ing basically slacked about everything when they made this game. And the shadows where just one example of that. I finished the game after 2-3h and it really seems as the developers just took 2-3 weeks to make this game. I mean most GNT communities even act as the game wouldnt exist.

Oh and voicing a opining is just fine. However when you learned to do this in a kinda mature way we can talk again .


----------



## TheWon (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree. It seems like 8ing just wanted to cash in on a quick Wii Naruto Game. The overall quality was lacking. I think the NGT Series is a better game compared to the Narutimate Ps2 series. At the same time Bandai does at lot better when it comes to overall development for there game. They really need to take there time and make each GNT game the best it can be.


----------



## destinator (Oct 5, 2007)

Seems as if Shika and Choji are going to be in Ex2 ^^ more later

Have fun with this:


----------



## Davit (Oct 5, 2007)

i knew it...so it's seems a lil more likely for the rest of the rookies to be in it, as well as hidan and kakuzu..cause it would never be tobi or zetsu


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 6, 2007)

Confirmed Chouji same moveset?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2007)

I would assume that he probably has Bubun Baika no jutsu, which will probably be just like Kyuubi Naruto's forward A in GNT4.


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2007)

Davit said:


> i knew it...so it's seems a lil more likely for the rest of the rookies to be in it, as well as hidan and kakuzu..cause it would never be tobi or zetsu



There are only 6 character spots left .


----------



## FFLN (Oct 6, 2007)

Don't forget Iruka and Akamaru. There's still Tiger Mizuki too.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 7, 2007)

besides sasuke and the rest of the rookie nine to be playable who else has been confirmed playable in this game?


----------



## FFLN (Oct 7, 2007)

Sai, Yamato, Orochimaru, Kabuto.


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Tsunade and Jiraiya too


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2007)

updated version.


Official Site  found by HollowPinky


----------



## Seany (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank fuck Shikamaru has got a new special! ABOUT TIME.
He better have shadow hand too..

Good to see Chouji too, and i hope he has something new.

Nice site =]


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2007)

hell yes Shika and Chouji is in tha hizzouse.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol. I'm still pissed Orochimaru was kept with that goddamn special.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 10, 2007)

Wait, they kept that five-pronged seal?!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Lol. I'm still pissed Orochimaru was kept with that goddamn special.



it pisses me off that both Kabuto and Oro were reduced to fodder character in the videogame.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

> Wait, they kept that five-pronged seal?!


Afraid so 

I just wish the team wasn't so lazy.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Afraid so
> 
> I just wish the team wasn't so lazy.



damn it would've been kewl if they made Oro power up like Kyuubi w/White snake powers.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

*gasp* 

That would fit better next game i think (not that they will include it lol). It would be cool though!

I just don't see why they can't replace his shitty seal (which he used once, ever) with gate summoning or well anything else  damn them!

About the new supers btw. Yamato's is by far the sexiest *drools*


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats the exact reason I wouldnt be too hyped about this game. In fact it will most likely only be a filler game until Accel 2 comes out for me. I mean they really ****ed up the first game and I thought they would do better with the next installment. But to be true what we have seen so far just looks as if they're slacking a lot again. Okay the game isnt out yet so I wont make my final judgement however seeing that some "new" characters have the same special they had YEARS ago doesn't boost my hope at all =/.


----------



## Seany (Oct 10, 2007)

It's just like the last GNT series. 
The 1st was terrible. 
2nd, a boost in characters, plus some bonuses
and 3 and 4 felt like half an updated game 



Well, i'll only be buying the final game of _this_ series.


----------



## tigerwoo (Oct 12, 2007)

this game is going to rock.  i don't know what you guys are bitching about.  i got gnt2 and thought it was the best game ever (it totally isn't but i was excited at the time)  then gnt3 came out with some mild updates, and then gnt 4 came out with a few more mild updates and i realized, that hey, 4 is cooler than 2 so i got that and i was right.  gnt 4 is a hell of a lot better than 2.  like a hell of a lot better than 2.  then gntex came out and it just seemed to suck.  like sweet new models!  and stuff, but it's just a tease, we're barely into the shippuuden to really have new characters, so the game seemed kinda crummy.  and that's what i heard, didn't play it.  but now gntex2 is coming and it's going to be a huge upgrade from 4, so i'm pumped.  i'm also unpumped because i'll never play it.  fuck.  they're releasing Clash of Ninja Revolution for america, and that game looks like shit.  i watched an interview vid on IGN about it and the guy promoting the game kept finding himself saying negative things, like, Tomy in Japan released this awesome game, but of course they're like 3 years ahead of us so we couldn't use any of the characters, but we took the awesome engine and just uh... built it from the ground up, we had to take old gamecube characters and uh... well... HEY the wii controls are sweet! ...like yeah right buddy, we get it.  this game is a fucking rip compared to the more amazing japanese version.  so fuck.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

Ehm okay...no comment.

Btw I think Rev is better than GNT 3 ... so I dont see what are you complaining about...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Ehm okay...no comment.
> 
> Btw I think Rev is better than GNT 3 ... so I dont see what are you complaining about...



did they mention the extra character in it?


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> did they mention the extra character in it?



I am really not into Rev, but confirmed characters so far were only standard characters.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 12, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> It's just like the last GNT series.
> The 1st was terrible.
> 2nd, a boost in characters, plus some bonuses
> and 3 and 4 felt like half an updated game
> ...



you think that probably because you never *really* played it, did you?


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2007)

Same

Aired today, but well nothing special at all...


----------



## Seany (Oct 18, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> you think that probably because you never *really* played it, did you?



*sigh*..

i have all the games.


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2007)

Check that


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh cool time skip chouji looks good and I'm surprised so many scans at once


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 18, 2007)

So Jiraiya, Choji, Oro, and Tsunade will be the same as they were in GNT3 with different angles?


.....


----------



## Seany (Oct 19, 2007)

^        lol


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2007)

I can confirm that EX 2 has also all other teams as TS version .


----------



## TheWon (Oct 19, 2007)

great! Even though they don't have their new moves. IT's  good to see they will be in the game.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 19, 2007)

OMFG NOOOOOOOOOOO. GATSUGA AGAIN SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT. srsly WTF


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 19, 2007)

_Oh well, at least they're there._


----------



## FFLN (Oct 19, 2007)

They could've at least put in Garouga...


----------



## Seany (Oct 20, 2007)

Jesus christ are they lazy.. 
Who the fuck wants to play with the same moves. They are 4 years old.

Wellll every character gets 2 specials, so *hopefully* they have one new special. 

I guess this means Akamaru is also seperate again? LOL


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> I guess this means Akamaru is also seperate again? LOL



I really try to ignore this thought, but it would be possible :s.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 20, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> *sigh*..
> 
> i have all the games.



like i said, you never really played them.


----------



## Seany (Oct 20, 2007)

and why do you say that?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Oct 20, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> I guess this means Akamaru is also seperate again? LOL


Akamaru is larger this time so that should at least be different, right?

Maybe all of Kankuro's puppets can be playable too. >.>


----------



## Seany (Oct 20, 2007)

At least Akamaru will be easier to hit this time around lol..

a big no to Kankaros puppets >_> 

KN4 is all i want now!


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2007)

Iruka returns xD!


----------



## FFLN (Oct 20, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> and why do you say that?



Probably meaning that you haven't played them like a madman while ignoring all other games.

I think all of us can agree that the GNT series is fun to play, but it's really lacking in polish. Most of us only need to take a look at Rise of a Ninja to see the difference there.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Oct 22, 2007)

So what's the final roster in this game? By my count we have...

Naruto
Sasuke
Sai
Yamato
Sakura
Kakashi
Itachi
Kisame
Kiba
Hinata
Shino
Deidara
Hiruko
Sasori
Orochimaru
Kabuto
Jiraiya
Tsunade
Shikamaru
Chouji
Tenten
Lee
Gai
Neji
Two-Tailed Naruto
Gaara
Kankuro
Temari

That's 28, so two are missing. Have they already been revealed?


----------



## destinator (Oct 22, 2007)

Here we go with the last characters. Btw you have counted wrong because we had 27 confirmed.

The last 3 characters wll be Asuma and PTS Naruto and Sasuke...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

omfg a GNT for wii??

that console just got its ass saved


----------



## destinator (Oct 22, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> omfg a GNT for wii??
> 
> that console just got its ass saved


Uh you're kinda late. Its the second game already ^^


----------



## Pein (Oct 22, 2007)

Uncanny said:


> omfg a GNT for wii??
> 
> that console just got its ass saved



I dunno I think the hundreds of thousands wii hard ware that's being sold saved it.


----------



## Seany (Oct 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> Here we go with the last characters. Btw you have counted wrong because we had 27 confirmed.
> 
> The last 3 characters wll be Asuma and PTS Naruto and Sasuke...



Asuma!! awesome!

but..lol wth? pre versions? 
i wonder why they decided that


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 22, 2007)

okay, why did they add naruto and sasuke from *before* the timeskip? they could've added ino and chiyo instead. if they were going to add those two, they should have added every pre-timeskip character.


----------



## lost1nplace (Oct 24, 2007)

no chiyo? Goddamnit. We can have lazy pre-skip designs but not one of the more important characters from the Gaara arc, I get it.

ugh.


----------



## Splyte (Oct 24, 2007)

everyone seems to be pissed about the lack of chiyo or ino but you know what i say? 
its 8ing and this time around they didnt do bad in terms of roster. it could have been much much worse think -asuma, shika, chouji, kiba, shino, hinata. although keeping kiba jiraiya oro tsunade and hinatas specials is lazy at least we got them. cant wait to try out kiba with bigass akamaru.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah I think they should have added Chiyo in it.


----------



## Seany (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder how the pre Naruto and Sasuke play now. Hopefully they aren't just  copied and pasted from the old games, because, what would the point of that be?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 24, 2007)

U already know that the pts Naruto and Sasuke are the exact same as they were in the old games. I still don't get y the FUCK Chiyo is not in this. and uhhh....please tell me 2 tailed naruto goes 4 tails.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 24, 2007)

its the same reason they didn't add asuma in the gnt games. they obviously didn't want to.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 24, 2007)

Now if only the Wii wasn't so gay about imports >.>


----------



## MS81 (Oct 24, 2007)

Wu Fei said:


> U already know that the pts Naruto and Sasuke are the exact same as they were in the old games. I still don't get y the FUCK Chiyo is not in this. and uhhh....please tell me 2 tailed naruto goes 4 tails.



I don't think KN4 will be in it for some strange reason.


----------



## Pein (Oct 25, 2007)

If it has sasuke kn4 is almost confirmed


----------



## MS81 (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah but you know how 8ding is silly with the characters.


----------



## lost1nplace (Oct 25, 2007)

I think they didn't add Asuma in the GNT games because um, what moves did we really see of him in those days? No Chiyo in EX2? No damn excuse.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah. they added iruka, even with the giant shuriken which he only threw in the anime/manga.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 26, 2007)

chaos_remiX9 said:


> yeah. they added iruka, even with the giant shuriken which he only threw in the anime/manga.


and that giant shurinked belonged to mizuki


----------



## Amped Lightning (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah. which mizuki deserved to be in more than iruka, and he was only there for 1 episode at the time.


----------



## destinator (Oct 28, 2007)

New Scan: The Consumerist

Found by abazou


----------



## lost1nplace (Oct 28, 2007)

gah.. it would make nooooo sense to not have Chiyo, because she did kinda.. FIGHT and was shown prominently. This is lame.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2007)

destinator said:


> New Scan: Link removed
> 
> Found by abazou



Nice, thanks for it


----------



## destinator (Nov 8, 2007)

Rick Roll


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope the generic filler ninja Hinata was fighting in the one scan are playable


----------



## destinator (Nov 9, 2007)

Oki here is the confirmation for Asuma. Thanks to Ky as usual .


----------



## nephilimx (Nov 9, 2007)

Im still undecided from where I will order this, pre-order on play-asia or order a few days after release on ebay from a hk seller (save around 10US)

so good to have a japanese wii


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2007)

Fuck yes, Asuma looks soooo cool! can't wait to play! 

Ahh story mode seems nicely done. The whole Sasuke scene, and they also added the team Gai clone fights! 

Akamaru is huge..XDD


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm buying even w/o an imported wii.


----------



## lost1nplace (Nov 10, 2007)

Chiyo Ino?! This suspense shouldn't even happen! I'll be bloody upset if its pre-skip NaruSasu...


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2007)

lost1nplace said:


> Chiyo Ino?! This suspense shouldn't even happen! I'll be bloody upset if its pre-skip NaruSasu...



You better prepare since its pretty much confirmed that they are the last 2 slots...


----------



## FFLN (Nov 11, 2007)

I thought the last two slots were Pre-timeskip Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 11, 2007)

I hope that was just a rumor. I love the Naruto "Nintendo" Series, but Tomy and 8ing have been doing a lack luster job when it comes to delivering their very best. Each game has always had some kind of problem or something important left out from making it the best it can be.

You know even though  the Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat series had "many sequels" it didn't keep their developers from creating a great new game. From adding characters of new gameplay features. They always came through.


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I thought the last two slots were Pre-timeskip Naruto and Sasuke.



Thats what I meant ^^


----------



## MS81 (Nov 12, 2007)

destinator said:


> Thats what I meant ^^



you think TS Naruto,Sasuke, & Sakura will have a tag team combo attack?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you think TS Naruto,Sasuke, & Sakura will have a tag team combo attack?



Maybe Sakura will hold them down while Naruto Rasengans them, then Sasuke can stab Naruto in the back.


----------



## gaara936 (Nov 18, 2007)

Is this game compatible with the american wii?


----------



## ryne11 (Nov 18, 2007)

No, it is not


----------



## gaara936 (Nov 19, 2007)

that sucks but it still looks like an awesome game


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Maybe Sakura will hold them down while Naruto Rasengans them, then Sasuke can stab Naruto in the back.



lolol LULZ yeah that's the super I'm looking foward too.


----------



## NL|MegaMika (Nov 20, 2007)

Only a few more weeks (including shipping time), can't wait for this game. Although it sucks in advance since there are only four completely new characters for now and no Chiyo...

Well, as long as they fixed the horrible framerate and the ground hits, it's fine with me.


----------



## TheWon (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree! I have every N NGT game on Gamecube and EX1 on my Japanese Wii.  I would love to have 1 complete game, but then I do understand the nature of the beast. Like K.O.F., Street Fighter, and Mortal Kombat before it. You have to upgrade it. I just wished they did what the supposed to when they make the upgrades. Like adding the correct characters,and moves.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

damn me & my boy have to buy a jpa wii now.


----------



## destinator (Nov 21, 2007)

Btw Famitsu ratings are out: 6767 26/40 (EX1 had 25/40).


----------



## MS81 (Nov 22, 2007)

destinator said:


> Btw Famitsu ratings are out: 6767 26/40 (EX1 had 25/40).



usually gets a 29-30/40 this means it's too redundant.


----------



## destinator (Nov 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> usually gets a 29-30/40 this means it's too redundant.



Considiring how BAD EX 1 was I dont know what I should thing of EX2's score...



Thanks to kirimi <3

Today the new nintendo channel opened and in one of the promos was a short clip for GNT EX2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOPY-O6VIc8[/YOUTUBE]

Nothing too interesting ^^


----------



## nephilimx (Nov 27, 2007)

mine shipped today  cant wait to play it early next week


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 27, 2007)

what!? EX 2 is out?... and we're stuck with the horrible small (at least has Itachi and Kisame) Ninja Revolution ...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2007)

damn I still have no money for a japanese wii.


----------



## tigerwoo (Nov 27, 2007)

man this game is going to ruul!  aw shit i can't play it cause it's for japan. and fuck waiting for a dub version.  those games totally suck.  believe it fuckers.  i wanna swapswap


----------



## tigerwoo (Nov 27, 2007)

20 bux says the final two characters are The stupid puppet and akamaru.  just like back in the day.  fuck.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 28, 2007)

tigerwoo said:


> 20 bux says the final two characters are The stupid puppet and akamaru.  just like back in the day.  fuck.




um, we just got a scan of this... pre-timeskip naruto and sasuke...


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

I am playing the game right now ^^


----------



## Amped Lightning (Nov 28, 2007)

oh wow... is suprisingly good?


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

*plays precious Roy theme song* intro ^^

its nice so far


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

Keep the videos coming please. I won't have my game till next week.
I have a quick question. YOu can still use all controllers right.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

yes classic controller and gc controller


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

Great well keep on playing and if you can make a save of your complete game. Please share. Your scarifice will be appreciated. 
Wiisave, Gamefaqs, LovingWii.

I been following you around on here and Gamefaqs. Post a cool video of you fighting on a new stage when you get a chance.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgaylNT4vqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

That second super was awesome. See they can be creative if they try. Keep them coming. I can't wait to play this.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

TF sasori

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=YGurDJT7jfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

Say any truth about them not fixing the Gravity

Some guy on Gamefaqs is crying about it and said the didn't fix it.
jscharnikow86
The gameplay is exactly the same as it was in EX and CONR, the gravity has not been fixed, you still can't knj on the ground......this game sucks.

Is this true. I trust your opinion.


----------



## destinator (Nov 28, 2007)

The gravity sucks ^^ You gonna see it in the Yamato video ^^

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=w0-lh_mn4to[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

I know between here and Gamefaqs your a Busy man. When you get a chance. Post a 4 Player video. I hoping to see if they fixed the slow down problem from part 1.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you need a free loader for wii to play this? or will an english wii play it?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 28, 2007)

Japanese Wii!


----------



## Akuma (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats gay, id rather not pay money out the ass for one game im going to play for 5 minutes.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2007)

Those videos look pretty good. Maybe if I could play it without having to pay an extra $150-200 for a Japanese Wii...


----------



## Even (Nov 29, 2007)

Just bought the game, can't wait to play it tomorrow


----------



## MS81 (Nov 29, 2007)

I need 360 bucks to buy an Japanese wii and GNT EX2 game.


----------



## spectaa (Nov 29, 2007)

No chidori nagashi?



> Thats gay, id rather not pay money out the ass for one game im going to play for 5 minutes.



To pay a game to play 5 minutes, that's more gay than anything.


----------



## destinator (Nov 29, 2007)

Everyday

Sorry for the sucky quality <.< I need to find out how to get it better (for Accel 2 xD)!


----------



## TheWon (Nov 29, 2007)

Guys if you love import games. it's worth getting a Japanese Wii. I have a nice little library going right now. You also have access to the Japanese VC. So if you like anime games spend the money and get a Japanese Wii. 

So Des it seems like this was alot easy to unlock characters compared to N NGT4.

OH ya thanks for the save again. I can't wait to play. This will tie me over till part 3 comes out.


----------



## destinator (Nov 29, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roxzDn_FMlc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHfkLSZftTE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6qqjNa8t-M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkjqeEUSOeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EET (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Destinator,
 What way did you unlock all the characters? According to gfaqs, you need to play 500 matches? Is there an easier way, and if not, how did you unlock them so quickly?


----------



## destinator (Nov 29, 2007)

Ehm I think there could be another way, but the only thing I could confirm was the match count thing. Fastest way is survival / set max damage in the options / choose the character you deal the most and the fastest damage ^^


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2007)

Sakura sounds like she's enjoying Naruto's Oodama Rasengan.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Sakura sounds like she's enjoying Naruto's Oodama Rasengan.


what girl wouldn't enjoy his big balls of energy


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2007)

It's an even greater feat 'cause he's only using one. I guess he hit the spot though.


----------



## destinator (Nov 30, 2007)

video madness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOURDdB0G5E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQCa4uuvO8o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvQ1mX6F8Uw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFZPWYCw0pw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk44RPnJGBU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot5BF8Wud9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seany (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Des! I love your vids! 

Akatsuki match was godly! Dei's C3. Is it even dodgeable? XDD


----------



## TheWon (Dec 1, 2007)

Great Vids. My game is in transit. I won't have it till Wednesday. I'm going t play DBZ BT3 till then.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2007)

hey Des, do Oro,Kubuto,& Sasuke have a tag combo?

does TS Naruto,Sasuke & Sakura have one as well?


----------



## destinator (Dec 1, 2007)

There are no more tag specials ^^ because there is no tag mode at all at least not as gnt 4,


----------



## Bochi (Dec 1, 2007)

destinator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkjqeEUSOeA[/YOUTUBE]


OMG! Are you the one who posted this in youtube? Always loved your video since end of last year coz I'm not good at this kind of game.
I'm looking forward to see more.


----------



## lost1nplace (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks a ton for posting these vids all over the internet des, I think you already know how EVERYONE at every possible message board is gorging over them.

With that said, can someone help a guy out? I haven't played any GNT game since 4, which I own. I'm all sorts of curious as to the actual gameplay differences between 4 and these new games. Everyone talks about how the 'gravity' feels different - what does that mean? I don't have the eye to pinpoint the differences from just the videos. Also - too much ground damage? err?

Anyone wanna break down the notable differences between the series... and perhaps tell us what the hell we can do (complain, and to where) so they can get it back in GNT4 shape? gracias =)


----------



## Even (Dec 2, 2007)

dunno why, but I don't like Gai in this game..... I was stuck for ages with Kisame, and now I'm stuck with Deidara.... And my teammates aren't doing any good....
Any hints on what I can do?


----------



## destinator (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it was pretty easy, the only annoying part about the story mode are some of the 4player matches they require a bit of luck. As for Deidara, he is probably the most annoying character to fight in the game because of his stupid warp explosion style. And due to high OTG damage its even worse...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2007)

ASUMA!?!? 

Shikamaru's new super <3 <3 <3 

I MUST HAVE THIS GAME!!! WHO DO I HAVE TO FUCKIN' KILL FOR A FREELOADER DAMNIT!!!


----------



## Even (Dec 5, 2007)

Deidara is fun to play with, but a pain to play against....


----------



## Cholisose (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow, the graphics for this game is _fiiiiine._ But no Chiyo?  How sad. Wasn't she practically the main fighter of the first Shippuden story arc? o_O 
But it looks like they did a good job with most of the characters they did add. The two Sasoris are very sicky. 

Also 4-Tailed Naruto would've been a way funny joke character. Just kill everyone instantaneously, LOL. 

Anyways, buying a Japanese Wii, let alone a Wii at the moment is out of the question for me. I'm content with my Naruto Taisen 4. My one regret for that game is the lack of Dosu.  I'd trade Akamaru, Karasu, and Evil Hinata for it.


----------



## Amped Lightning (Dec 12, 2007)

Cholisose said:


> Wow, the graphics for this game is _fiiiiine._ But no Chiyo?  How sad. Wasn't she practically the main fighter of the first Shippuden story arc? o_O
> But it looks like they did a good job with most of the characters they did add. The two Sasoris are very sicky.
> 
> Also 4-Tailed Naruto would've been a way funny joke character. Just kill everyone instantaneously, LOL.
> ...



its awakened hinata, but she is really konan  so, yeah, i guess she is evil.


----------



## fabio (Dec 12, 2007)

i have this game, its pretty fun. i also have the first one. I use itachi i like his combo where he ends with stabbing you in the back


----------



## Boocock (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, this game is pretty broke. What a surprise. Takes a while to see it, but it is there. Extremely tiered. Lots of broken stuff. OTG is still bad enough to cause problems. Fun, though. Not as good as GNT4, but better than EX.


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

wow dead topic
revival time

this game is pretty fun
I like Deidara, Gaara, Naruto, and Kisame


----------



## fabio (Feb 5, 2008)

orochimaru is who i use


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm a n00b still at this and I'm gonna stay one since My Japanese teacher got Brawl and he only has one Japanese Wii no more Naruto 

but then again we have Brawl now


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember back when I got Naruto GNT3, that was my Smash Bros replacement. It soon swept over my circle of friends and it became our new big game. I'm sure it'll go back to Smash when Brawl releases, but if we can ever get a friggin' way to play Japanese Wii games here I bet with EX-3 or something we'll shift towards that again...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 5, 2008)

in GNT: EX 3 they need to even out the characters a bit it's too tiered

and I hate fighting some one who's good with Lee cuz I ahve to be using some one who can use a no-chakra "poof" (as we call it) to dodge his hidden lotus (the one that rrquires 2 gates to be open)


----------



## fabio (Feb 5, 2008)

orochimaru's special doesen't let the other person use chakra for a really long time


----------



## Dark Kakashi (Feb 5, 2008)

I like EX2. I pretty much main Orochimaru and placed 4th in a recent EX2 tourney with him. So much fun. ^_^ And Orochimaru's chakra seal lasts 10 seconds. It was an entire round in GNT/CoN 2 but after that it has always been 10 seconds. I like using Hiruko cause he's so big and his b+B is godly. XD Sasuke is fun too. I love Kisame's special it looks really cool. =D


----------



## thesh00ter (Feb 7, 2008)

Dimps or somebody else available needs to take over developing this series for the Wii if 8ing doesn't try change to formula to this game.  i'm tired of seeing the same generic crap.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 13, 2008)

I can't w8 for pt.3.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 13, 2008)

If you can still wait for EX 2, you can, and probably will, wait for EX 3... and EX 4... and EX 5... and so on.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 15, 2008)

Does this game have anime cutscenes with anime drawing like in GNT: EX 1? This is what I mean here's 1 pic from GNT EX 1  if so where can i find them? Also if you know a site where i can find more from the first that'd be cool too.


----------



## Third_Strike (Feb 28, 2008)

Wii Freeloader is coming in ten days! Looks like we'll get a chance to play this without a JPN Wii or Modchip.

Source.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Third_Strike said:


> Wii Freeloader is coming in ten days! Looks like we'll get a chance to play this without a JPN Wii or Modchip.
> 
> Source.



Bet now all I have 2 do is buy this 4 my cuz Wii and we'll be str8.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, im not so sure about that freeloader :S
I think nintendo will screw it over with their next firmware update :S


----------



## FFLN (Feb 29, 2008)

Hurray... I'll finally be able to play my GNT EX1 game for like... a week before the firmware becomes patched up.


----------



## Zenou (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm gonna wait until I hear the loader works, and until Nintendo does a firmware update. If all is fine after that, I'm buying it.


----------

